# IUI Newbie looking for advice!?!



## FrecklesCat (Nov 14, 2004)

Hello All.

I'm about to start IUI (donor) and am needing a bit of advice, or info!!! I'm 42 and wondering if anyone has been successful with IUI...and how many attempts it took. I'm just trying to prepare myself for the long-haul just in case! I'm trying to be positive, but glancing through some posts has made me feel a bit despondent 

All my tests came back OK (as far as I know!!!!), except that my CMV is Neg... Can anyone out there give me a boost?

Thanks! [


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi Freckles.....welcome to FF 

Please feel free to join the ladies on the IUI thread.....hopefully they can send some positive vibes your way. Heres the link:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/board,7.0.html

Loads of luck to you, Lizzy xxxx


----------



## LB (Sep 24, 2003)

Hi

just want to wish you good luck with your iui journey - which i hope will be short and sweet and successful 

have a glance at the iui boards there are some great success stories on that board

all the best freckles
LB


----------



## FrecklesCat (Nov 14, 2004)

Thanks everyone for your good wishes!!!


Have now popped over to the IUI board...

See you all there!!!!!

Love and babydust to all,



FrecklesCat


----------



## Ipswichbabe (May 17, 2005)

Hi there, I am new to this site too, and just had iui with donor. My dh has no sperm. why? dont know!! Just un-explained male factor!
I am now on my 2ww, I had the insemination done yesterday.

Hope to catch up with you laters. x


----------

